# Helicopter off Queentree Road



## shuvelhead

Did anyone hear about a helicopter landing somewhere off of Queentree Rd in Oakville last night?  Was someone hurt?


----------



## ginwoman

I think it was a domestic situation on Widow Lane.


----------



## baby

ginwoman said:


> I think it was a domestic situation on Widow Lane.



Any details? I know a family on that road.....did their last name start with an O..?


----------



## sunflower

Why not just call them and see if they are OK?   





baby said:


> Any details? I know a family on that road.....did their last name start with an O..?


----------



## RoseRed

sunflower said:


> Why not just call them and see if they are OK?



And take the risk of sounding nosey?


----------



## kwillia

If the name of the lane is "Widow" does that mean domestic situations for that lane are the norm?


----------



## silverharley

kwillia said:


> If the name of the lane is "Widow" does that mean domestic situations for that lane are the norm?



I live right before  there house , and I don't even know what happin


----------



## SM_Vol._FF

Mechanicsville Volunteer Rescue Squad was already on their second call when a call was taken at ECC for a stabbing.
MVRS and Hollywood Rescue Squad as well as Saint Mary's Advanced Life Support as well as police units were disptached when this call was taken. 
Units arrived on scene to find a male with multiple stab wounds. A helicopter was requested Category A, Priority 1. The highest possible.
Maryland State Police Trooper 7 was called to the scene and transported the patient to PG shock Trauma I believe.


...As an aside note I have hear unconfirmed rumors he later died of his injuries. Again......no confirmed reports that I know of.


----------



## lilblondeone19

any address on this?


----------



## granny45

SM_Vol._FF said:


> Mechanicsville Volunteer Rescue Squad was already on their second call when a call was taken at ECC for a stabbing.
> MVRS and Hollywood Rescue Squad as well as Saint Mary's Advanced Life Support as well as police units were disptached when this call was taken.
> Units arrived on scene to find a male with multiple stab wounds. A helicopter was requested Category A, Priority 1. The highest possible.
> Maryland State Police Trooper 7 was called to the scene and transported the patient to PG shock Trauma I believe.
> 
> 
> ...As an aside note I have hear unconfirmed rumors he later died of his injuries. Again......no confirmed reports that I know of.



Wow, that's my neighborhood and I haven't heard anything about this.  Hope it wasn't anyone I know.  I think a couple of ambulances went to Alvey-Stone Lane off Queentree Road Saturday night.  Wonder if this was the same incident.


----------



## baby

SM_Vol._FF said:


> Mechanicsville Volunteer Rescue Squad was already on their second call when a call was taken at ECC for a stabbing.
> MVRS and Hollywood Rescue Squad as well as Saint Mary's Advanced Life Support as well as police units were disptached when this call was taken.
> Units arrived on scene to find a male with multiple stab wounds. A helicopter was requested Category A, Priority 1. The highest possible.
> Maryland State Police Trooper 7 was called to the scene and transported the patient to PG shock Trauma I believe.
> 
> 
> ...As an aside note I have hear unconfirmed rumors he later died of his injuries. Again......no confirmed reports that I know of.



Has anyone hear if the man died or not?


----------



## silverharley

granny45 said:


> Wow, that's my neighborhood and I haven't heard anything about this.  Hope it wasn't anyone I know.  I think a couple of ambulances went to Alvey-Stone Lane off Queentree Road Saturday night.  Wonder if this was the same incident.



at the end on Widow lane house on right, dude stabbed a guy becuase his dog craps in his yard. 11 stab wounds , critical cond. as of tuesday


----------



## lilblondeone19

any names yet?  and why isn't this on the baynet or anywhere yet?


----------



## silverharley

lilblondeone19 said:


> any names yet?  and why isn't this on the baynet or anywhere yet?



still under investigation can not release any info......yet


----------



## danceintherain

silverharley said:


> at the end on Widow lane house on right, dude stabbed a guy becuase his dog craps in his yard. 11 stab wounds , critical cond. as of tuesday



And you know this because you were there and you counted the stab wounds and you spoke with the doctor?


----------



## silverharley

danceintherain said:


> And you know this because you were there and you counted the stab wounds and you spoke with the doctor?



nope guy next door to me is a State Trooper..... ass


----------



## silverharley

silverharley said:


> nope guy next door to me is a State Trooper..... ass



i'am just trying to provide the little bit of info that i know


----------



## danceintherain

silverharley said:


> nope guy next door to me is a State Trooper..... ass



My ass is quite lovely, thanks.


----------



## danceintherain

silverharley said:


> i'am just trying to provide the little bit of info that i know



The information that you are providing is not correct. Just wait for the results of the investigation.


----------



## PrepH4U

silverharley said:


> at the end on Widow lane house on right, dude stabbed a guy becuase his dog craps in his yard. 11 stab wounds , critical cond. as of tuesday



I heard the original call, hubby went out to save their dog as neighbor lady threatened to shoot the dog and was out there with a gun.  Then another call that her hubby was bleeding but he had the gun, ambulance dispatched. I presume he was stabbed trying to take the gun away. Next call was for the helo. 
Just a reminder though, lots of times what is on the scanner is not the whole story, as usually the dispatcher only broadcasts what the caller has relayed. Sometimes it is a whole different scenario.


----------



## SM_Vol._FF

lilblondeone19 said:


> any address on this?



41364 ALVEY STONE LN, OAKVILLE 
Dispatched at 1749.


----------



## sunflower

If it's family then yeah! 





RoseRed said:


> And take the risk of sounding nosey?


----------



## gemma_rae

Lot's of action in St. Mental county. The Insane Asylum of Maryland.


----------



## baby

Paul S. (the victim) is now home. He will make a full recovery!


----------



## DosGattos

danimissthing said:


> p. . this marine trained killing machine vetern should not be allowed to trerrorize an unarmed family in this way. FYI shot gun was loaded w one in the chamber safety off!!!



What does the Marine Corps have to do with this?  Military service should not be an issue.  Besides not every Marine veteran is a killing machine.  That is offensive to every individual that has ever served in the Marine Corps.  Which includes myself.


----------



## danimissthing

DosGattos said:


> What does the Marine Corps have to do with this?  Military service should not be an issue.  Besides not every Marine veteran is a killing machine.  That is offensive to every individual that has ever served in the Marine Corps.  Which includes myself.



the victim was one of my friend's bff and apparently the aggressor  reminded the vitims many times during the attack about his service experiance and training and that might be part of his unstable mental statecombined w/ being drunk and an #######


----------



## danimissthing

danimissthing said:


> the victim was one of my friend's bff and apparently the aggressor  reminded the vitims many times during the attack about his service experiance and training and that might be part of his unstable mental statecombined w/ being drunk and an #######



and i am sorry if thats offended you and other GOOD VETERNS maybe you should be offended by HIS ACTIONS as they disgrace all marines


----------



## danimissthing

silverharley said:


> at the end on Widow lane house on right, dude stabbed a guy becuase his dog craps in his yard. 11 stab wounds , critical cond. as of tuesday



u should get things right before you put it out there like its fact


----------



## danimissthing

baby said:


> Paul S. (the victim) is now home. He will make a full recovery!


paul s. was NOT THE VICTIM


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> And you know this because you were there and you counted the stab wounds and you spoke with the doctor?



luv this that person should shut up untill the know the truth


----------



## DosGattos

danimissthing said:


> and i am sorry if thats offended you and other GOOD VETERNS maybe you should be offended by HIS ACTIONS as they disgrace all marines



I was not present when the incident occurred.  I cannot and will not speculate on what was said during the incident in question.  From what I understand neither where you.  You should keep your anti-military comments to yourself.


----------



## danimissthing

DosGattos said:


> I was not present when the incident occurred.  I cannot and will not speculate on what was said during the incident in question.  From what I understand neither where you.  You should keep your anti-military comments to yourself.



i am so not anti-military i am anti military #######s that think they are some how better than civilians just because the have enlisted and alot of men who have served end up w post tramatic mental war stuff that the government leaves unaddressed which combined w drinking can lead to bigger situations and i also believe in freedom of speech so i can say what ever i think


----------



## danimissthing

DosGattos said:


> I was not present when the incident occurred.  I cannot and will not speculate on what was said during the incident in question.  From what I understand neither where you.  You should keep your anti-military comments to yourself.



u still have left his actions un addressed  forget what might have been said but i guess since he is your "brother" aiming a loaded weapon at an unarmed woman and her two kids is ALLGOOD


----------



## PrepH4U

danimissthing said:


> paul s. was NOT the victim he was the DRUNKEN aggressor that crossed a great distance, came on to the womans property, pulled a loaded shot gun on the unarmed woman and two minor children WHOSE DOG HAD PULLED THE LEASH OUT OF THEIR HAND AND ran onto the aggressors property, when womans husband was trying to extinguish the situation  the men fought the aggressor had a knife and the aggressor and the victims husband were BOTH injured the drunken idiot who was aiming a loaded shot gun was flowen to shock trauma the VICTIMS husband went to st marys. before the shot gun was aimed at the woman and kids the dog returned ( leash trailing behind)to the property of the woman. hope the kids will get through the traumatic situation they witnessed. hope they know there is free state crisis counsling for victims of crime. Hope the county charges the p.sossong to the fullest this type of behavior should not be allowed that is why the county has animal control. this marine trained killing machine vetern should not be allowed to trerrorize an unarmed family in this way. FYI shot gun was loaded w one in the chamber safety off!!! YOU IDIOTS who dont know what your talking about need to stop running your mouth and the proof will be in the coming charges. rumors are all around that p. sossong had come to front door unarmed and was stabbed in the back as he retreated IS COMPLETE BULL CRAP FAMILY WAS IN FEAR FOR THEIR LIFE W GOOD REASON



That was real good putting their names out there.   pssst it is veteran not vetern, you are welcome.


----------



## danimissthing

PrepH4U said:


> That was real good putting their names out there.   pssst it is veteran not vetern, you are welcome.



sorry about the typo


----------



## baby

danimissthing said:


> paul s. was NOT the victim he was the DRUNKEN aggressor that crossed a great distance, came on to the womans property, pulled a loaded shot gun on the unarmed woman and two minor children WHOSE DOG HAD PULLED THE LEASH OUT OF THEIR HAND AND ran onto the aggressors property, when womans husband was trying to extinguish the situation  the men fought the aggressor had a knife and the aggressor and the victims husband were BOTH injured the drunken idiot who was aiming a loaded shot gun was flowen to shock trauma the VICTIMS husband went to st marys. before the shot gun was aimed at the woman and kids the dog returned ( leash trailing behind)to the property of the woman. hope the kids will get through the traumatic situation they witnessed. hope they know there is free state crisis counsling for victims of crime. Hope the county charges the paul s. to the fullest this type of behavior should not be allowed that is why the county has animal control. this marine trained killing machine vetern should not be allowed to trerrorize an unarmed family in this way. FYI shot gun was loaded w one in the chamber safety off!!! YOU IDIOTS who dont know what your talking about need to stop running your mouth and the proof will be in the coming charges. rumors are all around that paul s. had come to front door unarmed and was stabbed in the back as he retreated IS COMPLETE BULL CRAP FAMILY WAS IN FEAR FOR THEIR LIFE W GOOD REASON





Okay Miss know it all....... I referred to him as the victim due to the fact he was the one all cut up and flown out.  jeez! relax!


----------



## danimissthing

baby said:


> Okay Miss know it all....... I referred to him as the victim due to the fact he was the one all cut up and flown out.  jeez! relax!



the real victims are the kids whole saw him hold a loaded weapon on them and their mom and attack their dad who was also cut up!! maybe attacking people while drunk is not a good idea!!! the attacker got hurt big deal!!! the family who did nothing wrong are the victims i wont relax beacuse all the people are making it out like just cuz he was hurt worse he was the victim and that is BS all his neighbors are running around town saying stuff that is not true, they have no idea what happened and no one seems to think what he did was wrong or be worried about the REAL VICTIMS nice


----------



## itsbob

lilblondeone19 said:


> any names yet?  and why isn't this on the baynet or anywhere yet?



Was going to say the vetren didn't use a baynet, but since it started with a loaded shotgun and ended with a stabbing maybe the vetren did use a baynet.


----------



## danceintherain

danimissthing said:


> u should get things right before you put it out there like its fact



You should take your own advice!! The people you are defending have a history of assult, peace orders.


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> You should take your own advice!! The people you are defending have a history of assult, peace orders.[/QUOTEi know them personally and just because people have a record doesnt mean they deserve to be assulted i also know that the woman has no criminal record and either do her 11 or 9 year old who were held a gun point by a raging drunk w a loaded gun GET YOUR #### RIGHT GIRLFRIEND!! everyone can change, and just because you dont have a record doesnt mean you can do no wrong another neighbor (woman) has propblem w/ him being aggressive to their kids who happened onto part of his property


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> You should take your own advice!! The people you are defending have a history of assult, peace orders.


what is your take on a drunk aiming a loaded firearm at the woman and kids ? thats ok cuz she happens to be married to someone who has a record huh???


----------



## danimissthing

danimissthing said:


> awhat is your take on a drunk aiming a loaded firearm at the woman and kids ? thats ok cuz she happens to be married to someone who has a record huh???



and the husband w the record wasnt even outside till the end of the inccedent so because he has a record he should allow someone to assult his family who was defenseless how am i wrong for defending this family??? can you please explain


----------



## danceintherain

danimissthing said:


> danceintherain said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should take your own advice!! The people you are defending have a history of assult, peace orders.[/QUOTEi know them personally and just because people have a record doesnt mean they deserve to be assulted i also know that the woman has no criminal record and either do her 11 or 9 year old who were held a gun point by a raging drunk w a loaded gun GET YOUR #### RIGHT GIRLFRIEND!! everyone can change, and just because you dont have a record doesnt mean you can do no wrong another neighbor (woman) has propblem w/ him being aggressive to their kids who happened onto part of his property
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know them personally. Before you stated they were your friends BFF. Doesn't really matter. It is interesting that you are telling people to get their facts straight before they post things. You should take your own advice. Or maybe just look at the facts. Where was a man who was stabbed atleast a dozen times found dying? On his OWN PROPERTY. Who called 911 to report a problem? Who did the police take the knife from? Whose finger prints are on the knife? Why don't you ask your friends? You seem pretty confident your friends hubby won't be charged with attempted murder. You are right the county does have animal control laws. Your friends need to learn how to be responsible pet owners.
Click to expand...


----------



## DosGattos

danimissthing said:


> u still have left his actions un addressed  forget what might have been said but i guess since he is your "brother" aiming a loaded weapon at an unarmed woman and her two kids is ALLGOOD



Like I previously stated.  I was not present at the alleged incident.  I cannot and will not speculate as to what happened.  All I know is what you have said and frankly I do not know you and will not take what you say at face value.


----------



## shuvelhead

It's been almost a week since this happened.  Doesn't it seem strange that nothing has been mentioned in the local news/sheriff's reports?  Stuff like that usually is.  That could maybe clear all this up.  Did I miss something? :shrug:


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> danimissthing said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you know them personally. Before you stated they were your friends BFF. Doesn't really matter. It is interesting that you are telling people to get their facts straight before they post things. You should take your own advice. Or maybe just look at the facts. Where was a man who was stabbed atleast a dozen times found dying? On his OWN PROPERTY. Who called 911 to report a problem? Who did the police take the knife from? Whose finger prints are on the knife? Why don't you ask your friends? You seem pretty confident your friends hubby won't be charged with attempted murder. You are right the county does have animal control laws. Your friends need to learn how to be responsible pet owners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course we share a mutual friend we have attended bbqs, kids bday partys, etc. it amazes me that u would say they need to be more responsible pet owners they couldnt have even been charged w dog at large because the dog had a leash and they were in pursuit of the dog to regain control, accidents happen. maybe the aggressor needs to be a more responsible gun owner and not aim loaded firearms at unarmed women and kids while he is drunk cuz that wasno accident???? think thats a liittle more dangerous than a lose dog.  the victims husband may ALSO get charged which is from what i hear the least of his worries how do you live next do a drunken moron that can flick off at any time like the aggressor and feel safe that your kids can run and play freely?? the detective knows all the specifics but both weapons were recovered so only time will tell who gets charged w what but i see how much compassion you have for the woman and kids. what a open mind and huge heart you have truely amazing
Click to expand...


----------



## danimissthing

shuvelhead said:


> It's been almost a week since this happened.  Doesn't it seem strange that nothing has been mentioned in the local news/sheriff's reports?  Stuff like that usually is.  That could maybe clear all this up.  Did I miss something? :shrug:



agree totally but i think the case investigation is still open so we might not hear anything untill they decide who is getting charged w what


----------



## stmaryschick

danimissthing, 

tell your "friends" to keep their dog in their yard and maybe the victims family wouldn't feel threatened by it. The whole situation could have been prevented had they kept their dog in their yard.


----------



## danimissthing

stmaryschick said:


> danimissthing,
> 
> tell your "friends" to keep their dog in their yard and maybe the victims family wouldn't feel threatened by it. The whole situation could have been prevented had they kept their dog in their yard.



ha wow another person that believes a drunken man brandishing a loaded fire arm at unarmed people is how to handel a dog that pulled the lesh out of their hands good to see how the people of st marys think yes it is unfortunate that the dog ran into his property glad to see u think it was worth threating peoples lives over    HOW ABOUT CALL ANIMAL CONTROL OR 911


----------



## PrepH4U

itsbob said:


> Was going to say the vetren didn't use a baynet, but since it started with a loaded shotgun and ended with a stabbing maybe the vetren did use a baynet.



I think the vetren was threating them because the lesh of the dog started the inccedent.  Maybe the handel of the lesh broke :shrug:

"the real victims are the kids whole saw him hold a loaded weapon on them and their mom and attack their dad who was also cut up"!! 

 Sorry all of my mispellings are typos.


----------



## danimissthing

PrepH4U said:


> I think the vetren was threating them because the lesh of the dog started the inccedent.  Maybe the handel of the lesh broke :shrug:
> 
> "the real victims are the kids whole saw him hold a loaded weapon on them and their mom and attack their dad who was also cut up"!!
> 
> Sorry all of my mispellings are typos.



the dog deffinately started it but if you have kids and pets you know accidents happen and the outcome should not have been the threat of violence against the family whos dog was loose again that why there is animal control so inccedent like this dont happen its not dessert storm


----------



## Chasey_Lane

danimissthing said:


> dessert storm



Is that made from chocolate?


----------



## danimissthing

Chasey_Lane said:


> Is that made from chocolate?



my bad funny how spelling mistakes and typos are more important than the content


----------



## RoseRed

Chasey_Lane said:


> Is that made from chocolate?


----------



## PrepH4U

Chasey_Lane said:


> Is that made from chocolate?



You are deffinately not understanding of the contents of the posts about the inccedent.  My bad funny.


----------



## nomoney

danimissthing said:


> my bad funny how spelling mistakes and typos are more important than the content


 

maybe no one really gives a flying eff :shrug:


----------



## stmaryschick

he should have just shot the dog ahd not said anything to anyone just went on about his day


----------



## danimissthing

stmaryschick said:


> he should have just shot the dog ahd not said anything to anyone just went on about his day



should have would have been better than what he did do


----------



## itsbob

danimissthing said:


> should have would have been better than what he did do



Where did you go to High School?


----------



## stmaryschick

danimissthing said:


> should have would have been better than what he did do


 they were both wrong in this case i belive, you shouldnt carry a gun on to somones property while making a complaint or arguing or whatever.but the dog owner did not have to follow the gun  carrying man back on to his property. he took the situation from threats to action by stabbing the other man instead of staying home with his family that was in such great danger, protecting them, and calling police (according to him) he decided to retaliate


----------



## itsbob

stmaryschick said:


> they were both wrong in this case i belive, you shouldnt carry a gun on to somones property while making a complaint or arguing or whatever.but the dog owner did not have to follow the gun  carrying man back on to his property. he took the situation from threats to action by stabbing the other man instead of staying home with his family that was in such great danger, protecting them, and calling police (according to him) he decided to retaliate



Same high school, but you were in the "Honors" program??


----------



## danimissthing

stmaryschick said:


> they were both wrong in this case i belive, you shouldnt carry a gun on to somones property while making a complaint or arguing or whatever.but the dog owner did not have to follow the gun  carrying man back on to his property. he took the situation from threats to action by stabbing the other man instead of staying home with his family that was in such great danger, protecting them, and calling police (according to him) he decided to retaliate



how do you know the victims husband followed him back onto his property how do you know which party called the police how do you know the aggressor didnt try to stab the victims husband??? he was cut also just food for thought


----------



## PrepH4U

danimissthing said:


> how do you know the victims husband followed him back onto his property how do you know which party called the police how do you know the aggressor didnt try to stab the victims husband??? he was cut also just food for thought



Ok you are being given a referral for using the phrase "how do you know" too many times.  Please try to post more carefully in the future.


----------



## SM_Vol._FF

wow, two posts I make and five more pages later the ignorance and incompetence continues. stop arguing kids


----------



## danimissthing

SM_Vol._FF said:


> wow, two posts I make and five more pages later the ignorance and incompetence continues. stop arguing kids



man u are the ignorant one the aggressor was flown to balt. shock trauma he did not die and you shouldnt give out peoples exact addresses if you are a member of the fire department you should keep your mouth shut most of the posts had NOTHING TO DO W WHAT YOU SAID maybe the department should reprimand you for giving out miss information or any info at all


----------



## itsbob

danimissthing said:


> man u are the ignorant one the aggressor was flown to balt. shock trauma he did not die and you shouldnt give out peoples exact addresses if you are a member of the fire department you should keep your mouth shut most of the posts had NOTHING TO DO W WHAT YOU SAID maybe the department should reprimand you for giving out miss information or any info at all


Yeah they should dock him a weeks pay!


----------



## letmetellyou

itsbob said:


> Yeah they should dock him a weeks pay!



I say don't pay him for the rest of the month!


----------



## danimissthing

silverharley said:


> i'am just trying to provide the little bit of info that i know



for your information, shannon, i am sure your neighbor, (that i know), would not like you giving out misleading information and stating it came from him. You started a SLANDEROUS campaign of misleading information and gave the VICTIMS exact house location, when we all know you live on the fourth house on the left of widow ln. and work for aireco. your state trooper neighbor did not have the exact info on this incident untill the victims told him personally. we will provide mr trooperneighbor copies of this blog so he knows what a good neighbor you are to throw him under the bus like that


----------



## DosGattos

letmetellyou said:


> I say don't pay him for the rest of the month!


----------



## SM_Vol._FF

wow its not like addresses are put on dept websites, and all the true "scanner listeners" that post up to the second call information............ 

if you listened to a scanner ....free online btw, you would hear the address to every call in the world.

Ever heard of HIPPA? Its a patient information protection law.
You cant discuss billing, treatment, their medical conditions, their name and such as that.

I gave an address. 
Geez, if theBaynet gave out the address to go along with a cover page story would you be up in arms? No.


----------



## danimissthing

SM_Vol._FF said:


> wow its not like addresses are put on dept websites, and all the true "scanner listeners" that post up to the second call information............
> 
> if you listened to a scanner ....free online btw, you would hear the address to every call in the world.
> 
> Ever heard of HIPPA? Its a patient information protection law.
> You cant discuss billing, treatment, their medical conditions, their name and such as that.
> 
> I gave an address.
> Geez, if theBaynet gave out the address to go along with a cover page story would you be up in arms? No.



you gave an address AND A BUNCH OF FALSE INFO I KNOW HOW TO LISTEN TO A SCANNER duh but i would never make peoples bad situation worse by posting false b.s. on the internet about a traumatic situation but i understand the mentality of vol ff ems some are good alot are bad (tons of gossip and drama chasers) its apparent you arent a compationate caring person about the situations you hear or see i guess thats too bad for our community.


----------



## nomoney

danimissthing said:


> you gave an address AND A BUNCH OF FALSE INFO I KNOW HOW TO LISTEN TO A SCANNER duh but i would never make peoples bad situation worse by posting false b.s. on the internet about a traumatic situation but i understand the mentality of vol ff ems some are good alot are bad (tons of gossip and drama chasers) its apparent you arent a compationate caring person about the situations you hear or see i guess thats too bad for our community.


 

You obviously would never use puncuation either.


----------



## frequentflier

nomoney said:


> You obviously would never use puncuation either.



 periods are your friend!


----------



## itsbob

frequentflier said:


> periods are your friend!



Especially after she's said







"I'm late!"


----------



## Bay_Kat

Wow, what a train wreck this thread turned into.


----------



## shuvelhead

Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, what a train wreck this thread turned into.


----------



## daylily

itsbob said:


> Especially after she's said
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I'm late!"



   True, very true!



Bay_Kat said:


> Wow, what a train wreck this thread turned into.



Why should this thread be any different than all the others?


----------



## shuvelhead

Doesn't it seem strange nothing was ever in the paper about this, or have I missed something?  Lesser assaults without injuries are even reported.


----------



## danimissthing

from what i understand from the victims, case still open w/ states att. or grand jury.... everyone waiting


----------



## Vallygirl1

your victim Roy Lavan Alton AKA II, III, JR, and Rusty  not so much a victim charged with 1st and 2nd degree assault.  Check out Maryland Judiciary case search


----------



## dave1959




----------



## granny45

Vallygirl1 said:


> your victim Roy Lavan Alton AKA II, III, JR, and Rusty  not so much a victim charged with 1st and 2nd degree assault.  Check out Maryland Judiciary case search



Actually both  parties involved were charged 1st and 2nd degree assault.


----------



## Rock_Chick

granny45 said:


> Actually both  parties involved were charged 1st and 2nd degree assault.



Its funny that people can't control their anger. I feel bad for the wife and kids but the other two are just morons


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> your victim Roy Lavan Alton AKA II, III, JR, and Rusty  not so much a victim charged with 1st and 2nd degree assault.  Check out Maryland Judiciary case search



HAHAHA he is the III! NOT the II, that would be his father duh. Check out the attacker Paul Sossong on judical search he is charged with the same thing except he assulted the unarmed female and her two minor children while intoxicated w/ a loaded firearm on the ALTONS property. Mr. Alton was defending himself ,it will all come out in court. Mr. Sossong AKA DUMB ASS DRUNK came to their property w the weapons and attacked the sober unarmed family. Mr. Alton wasn't even present when the assult began and he was attacked by the dumb ass drunk the only reason Mr Alton was charged is do to the severity of the wounds to the DUMB ASS DRUNK. Mr Paul Sossong NOT AT ALL A VICTIM


----------



## danimissthing

Rock_Chick said:


> Its funny that people can't control their anger. I feel bad for the wife and kids but the other two are just morons



Sometimes a man has to protect his family and himself, when the wife and kids are being held at gun point buy a raging drunk #######, only one moron in this case the drunk pointing the gun at the woman and kids


----------



## Bradbo

Let me get this straight.

Some dude comes onto someone elses property chasing a dog that I would assume he want's to shoot pretty damn bad.

A woman and TWO CHILDREN! come out of the house when they SEE someone walking onto their property HOLDING A FUGGING GUN?! Yeah sounds probable so far.

Supposedly drunk guy points a gun at the woman and children, where's the husband when this is happening? Sharpening his knife I'm sure.

So Gun guy and Woman and children are standing outside when the husband is nowhere to be found just having a staring contest?

Gun guy gets into an argument with the husband who finally appears, and they get into a fight and the husband stabs gun guy... okay cool, how is this the gun guys fault again? #### I can only see him getting charged with criminal trespassing and brandishing a firearm. That's about it.

Man this story makes about as much sense as tits on a bull.

I still don't see where the gun guy attacked them. Please enlighten me.


----------



## danceintherain

danimissthing said:


> HAHAHA he is the III! NOT the II, that would be his father duh. Check out the attacker Paul Sossong on judical search he is charged with the same thing except he assulted the unarmed female and her two minor children while intoxicated w/ a loaded firearm on the ALTONS property. Mr. Alton was defending himself ,it will all come out in court. Mr. Sossong AKA DUMB ASS DRUNK came to their property w the weapons and attacked the sober unarmed family. Mr. Alton wasn't even present when the assult began and he was attacked by the dumb ass drunk the only reason Mr Alton was charged is do to the severity of the wounds to the DUMB ASS DRUNK. Mr Paul Sossong NOT AT ALL A VICTIM



Since you seem to know so much. Why aren't you the Star Witness for the State's Attorney Duh?


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> Since you seem to know so much. Why aren't you the Star Witness for the State's Attorney Duh?



I TOLD YOU all i know the victims  you need to dance in reality


----------



## danimissthing

Bradbo said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Some dude comes onto someone elses property chasing a dog that I would assume he want's to shoot pretty damn bad.
> 
> A woman and TWO CHILDREN! come out of the house when they SEE someone walking onto their property HOLDING A FUGGING GUN?! Yeah sounds probable so far.
> 
> Supposedly drunk guy points a gun at the woman and children, where's the husband when this is happening? Sharpening his knife I'm sure.
> 
> So Gun guy and Woman and children are standing outside when the husband is nowhere to be found just having a staring contest?
> 
> Gun guy gets into an argument with the husband who finally appears, and they get into a fight and the husband stabs gun guy... okay cool, how is this the gun guys fault again? #### I can only see him getting charged with criminal trespassing and brandishing a firearm. That's about it.
> 
> Man this story makes about as much sense as tits on a bull.
> 
> I still don't see where the gun guy attacked them. Please enlighten me.[/QUOTe
> 
> read previous posts    mom and kids were taking dog for a walk, dog pulls off leash out of their hand mom and kids in the act of calling dog.  Really only treaspass? So its ok to hold a woman and children at gun point(1ST DEGREE ASSULT) while raging drunk? The extreme level of intoxication is documented by the BCI. There were plenty of things the drunk should have been charged w but wasnt like reckless endangerment and a few others but the 1st and 2nd degree assult were a start. THERE is no charge for brandishing a firearm unless its a hand gun or sawed off shotgun or machine gun......no staring contest, drunk verbally abusing and threating the family. NOT HUSBAND'S knife. Trespass can only be charged if it is posted or the individual has been previously warned (IT IS POSTED NOW) The story will make perfect sense once the evidence is presented in court.... what doesnt make sense is the drunken mans actions in the first place. Dont think the drunk was really worried about shooting the dog he wanted to intimadate the kids and shoot the wife..... what a man!!! NOT


----------



## Bradbo

Man you are REALLY good at speculation, good thing you aren't a cop. Why didn't the Mom with 2 CHILDREN just turn around and go inside when they saw a drunkard coming at them all beligerant with a shotgun? I still don't get it, the mom is just as recklass as the guy with the gun.


----------



## Rock_Chick

Bradbo said:


> Man you are REALLY good at speculation, good thing you aren't a cop. Why didn't the Mom with 2 CHILDREN just turn around and go inside when they saw a drunkard coming at them all beligerant with a shotgun? I still don't get it, the mom is just as recklass as the guy with the gun.



I don't know about that. Seems like it kind of caught her off guard while she was looking for her dog but what I don't understand is that if the husband wasn't around for the  incident, why did he stab the drunk? I get that he wanted to protect his family but after the drunk was done yelling and the mom and kids got away.. is that when he decided to go stab him?


----------



## danimissthing

Bradbo said:


> Man you are REALLY good at speculation, good thing you aren't a cop. Why didn't the Mom with 2 CHILDREN just turn around and go inside when they saw a drunkard coming at them all beligerant with a shotgun? I still don't get it, the mom is just as recklass as the guy with the gun.



the mom is the victim and you think she is reckless? The mom was still trying to get the dog when the drunk showed up at her house  Her and her kids were attacked on their property they are in crisis counsling because this dumb ass neighbor made a really dumb decision when he was drunk. Maybe he told her not to move, maybe she didnt want to get shot in the back. What ever it is the neighbor caused the whole damn thing her reaction is not the point, if she had been armed she could have shot him dead and been completely justified.


----------



## danimissthing

Rock_Chick said:


> I don't know about that. Seems like it kind of caught her off guard while she was looking for her dog but what I don't understand is that if the husband wasn't around for the  incident, why did he stab the drunk? I get that he wanted to protect his family but after the drunk was done yelling and the mom and kids got away.. is that when he decided to go stab him?



husband was alerted to the ongoing assult and did what he felt was in their best interest. It was the neighors knife and what happened to the neighbor happened during a struggle. And how many people think their neighbor is going to aim a gun at them and their kids over a dog ..... my thinking would have been get the dog back problem solved  To bad thats not what happened


----------



## danimissthing

Bradbo said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> Some dude comes onto someone elses property chasing a dog that I would assume he want's to shoot pretty damn bad.
> 
> A woman and TWO CHILDREN! come out of the house when they SEE someone walking onto their property HOLDING A FUGGING GUN?! Yeah sounds probable so far.
> 
> Supposedly drunk guy points a gun at the woman and children, where's the husband when this is happening? Sharpening his knife I'm sure.
> 
> So Gun guy and Woman and children are standing outside when the husband is nowhere to be found just having a staring contest?
> 
> Gun guy gets into an argument with the husband who finally appears, and they get into a fight and the husband stabs gun guy... okay cool, how is this the gun guys fault again? #### I can only see him getting charged with criminal trespassing and brandishing a firearm. That's about it.
> 
> Man this story makes about as much sense as tits on a bull.
> 
> I still don't see where the gun guy attacked them. Please enlighten me.



you sure did speculate alot here didnt you????


----------



## Bradbo

I sure did, but I'm not claiming that I know any the fact. I ACTUALLY AM speculating.


----------



## Rock_Chick

danimissthing said:


> husband was alerted to the ongoing assult and did what he felt was in their best interest. It was the neighors knife and what happened to the neighbor happened during a struggle. And how many people think their neighbor is going to aim a gun at them and their kids over a dog ..... my thinking would have been get the dog back problem solved  To bad thats not what happened



maybe after mom and kids were attacked by the crazy drunk they all should have gone in side and call the cops instead of the hubby creating more issues. they are both at fault.


----------



## danimissthing

Rock_Chick said:


> maybe after mom and kids were attacked by the crazy drunk they all should have gone in side and call the cops instead of the hubby creating more issues. they are both at fault.[/QUOTE
> 
> like she is at fault for being attacked like i said if she turned to walk away he could have shot them all in the back or followed them maybe she froze with fear. there was no after she was attacked the man never stopped and went away.I LOVE HOW YOU THINK THE WOMAN is at fault if you were in a traumatic situation you cant guess how you would react


----------



## danceintherain

Rock_Chick said:


> I don't know about that. Seems like it kind of caught her off guard while she was looking for her dog but what I don't understand is that if the husband wasn't around for the  incident, why did he stab the drunk? I get that he wanted to protect his family but after the drunk was done yelling and the mom and kids got away.. is that when he decided to go stab him?



I'm sure if you ask any of the other neighbors. They will tell you they rarely see this shepard walked on a leash. Check out the tracks its worn through peoples yards. Just like their horse that liked to wander around Queentree Rd. I guess it got off the leash too. Maybe now they will be more responsible pet owners. Whatever happened to the horses? Did the county take them away? Why do other neighbors have peace orders against the same family?


----------



## danimissthing

Bradbo said:


> I sure did, but I'm not claiming that I know any the fact. I ACTUALLY AM speculating.



well i know the victims and some of the facts. You shouldn't make victims out to be at fault with your speculations they are suffering enough and if your family was attacked you wouldnt want people judging your reactions people all over the county are spreading miss information which is making them even more upset. People should wait till court and the case info becomes public before they judge the families reaction because the neighbor was dead wrong in his over reaction to the dog he is the one who should have gone in and called animal control if he felt it was such a big deal.


----------



## danimissthing

danceintherain said:


> I'm sure if you ask any of the other neighbors. They will tell you they rarely see this shepard walked on a leash. Check out the tracks its worn through peoples yards. Just like their horse that liked to wander around Queentree Rd. I guess it got off the leash too. Maybe now they will be more responsible pet owners. Whatever happened to the horses? Did the county take them away? Why do other neighbors have peace orders against the same family?



Rarley..... so now you think her and the kids weren't going out to walk the dog for a nice Saturday afternoon walk?what a ##### you are!!!OK the woman sold her horses do the economy and a lack of extra time since she runs a business and has two young children. Fences break, from what i understand the other horse owner there has had her horse loose time to time check the the records the county never has had any problems w theses people and her animals. Like I said, you evil ass woman, they have been the victims in this situation and you are only trying to cause them more pain the ONE other neighbor and the husband didnt agree on something and the family has lived there ever since the disagreement in 05 w/ the same neighbor and had no problems. I am so sick of people saying they should be more responsible pet owners where are the reports against them from animal contol???? NONE...... WHAT ABOUT RESPONSIBLE GUN OWNERS he could have shot in his drunken rage and killed them all! Would you still say he was right and she was wrong?.... I think you would Why dont you go have a drink w the other drunks in the neighborhood and talk smack about this family GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## Vallygirl1

The one thing everyone here has in common is THEY WERE NOT THERE. I hear it was a nice road to live on till Altons moved in. The court records show that this kind of thing happens for the Altons everywehre the live IE Waldorf peace orders. His father would be Sr. for the poster who can't read the case search file correctly.


----------



## struggler44

silverharley said:


> I live right before  there house , and I don't even know what happin



Shannon?


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> The one thing everyone here has in common is THEY WERE NOT THERE. I hear it was a nice road to live on till Altons moved in. The court records show that this kind of thing happens for the Altons everywehre the live IE Waldorf peace orders. His father would be Sr. for the poster who can't read the case search file correctly.



Not everyone in their neighborhood feels the way you and your people do. Alot of folks like them very much and others have never even meet or seen or delt with them. Right they deseverd to be assulted by a drunken ASS HOLE, nice! NO the father is the II or else he would be JR. His father is the II therefore he is the III. You cant read the judical look at the dob (date of birth). How about his wife NOTHING ON JUDICAL AGAINST HER but she deserved this to happen to her family??? Why beacuse MR Sossong IS A DRUNK ASS and felt this was the correct action to take against her and her kids over a loose dog


----------



## Vallygirl1

WOW like this is going to be an easy prosecution for Mr. Fritz with you as the star witness for the Great State of Maryland.


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> WOW like this is going to be an easy prosecution for Mr. Fritz with you as the star witness for the Great State of Maryland.



I know the victim and she will be the star witness along w the other family members should be a slam dunk for Fritz unlike the case against Mr. Alton get real and leave the Altons alone dont you think the have suffered enough guess not considering the stuff your posting.


----------



## struggler44

danimissthing said:


> I know the victim and she will be the star witness along w the other family members should be a slam dunk for Fritz unlike the case against Mr. Alton get real and leave the Altons alone dont you think the have suffered enough guess not considering the stuff your posting.



I believe the victim here is your English teacher, evidently you wasted all of that person's time while you were in school


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> WOW like this is going to be an easy prosecution for Mr. Fritz with you as the star witness for the Great State of Maryland.




Mr. Sossong was WRONGE to attack the family.  Hope he liked his time in lock up bet he looked great in stripes, handcuffs and shackles. Cant wait to watch the victim give her victim impact statement at his sentancing


----------



## danimissthing

struggler44 said:


> I believe the victim here is your English teacher, evidently you wasted all of that person's time while you were in school



yeah thats right make light of the victim


----------



## struggler44

danimissthing said:


> yeah thats right make light of the victim



I'm sorry


----------



## Vallygirl1

danimissthing said:


> Not everyone in their neighborhood feels the way you and your people do. Alot of folks like them very much and others have never even meet or seen or delt with them. Right they deseverd to be assulted by a drunken ASS HOLE, nice! NO the father is the II or else he would be JR. His father is the II therefore he is the III. You cant read the judical look at the dob (date of birth). How about his wife NOTHING ON JUDICAL AGAINST HER but she deserved this to happen to her family??? Why beacuse MR Sossong IS A DRUNK ASS and felt this was the correct action to take against her and her kids over a loose dog



Alton Melissa A   Peace order Waldorf 05-05-04


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> Alton Melissa A   Peace order Waldorf 05-05-04



and that means what?? NOT ONE CRIMINAL CHARGE!!!! peace orders are civil and it takes hardley anything to get one against someone so because she has that she definately should be assulted??? you idiot


----------



## danimissthing

Vallygirl1 said:


> Alton Melissa A   Peace order Waldorf 05-05-04



Just spoke w the victim and she wants you all to know that you all know nothing about what kind of people her and her family are or what happened.  And she has asked me to stop posting in their defense because people will think what they will. Their situation will be settled in court.  Public opinion means nothing to her. So i am going to respect her wishes. HAVE AT IT, SLAM THE VICTIMS AWAY its nice to see that people are so one way.


----------



## Merlin99

danimissthing said:


> Just spoke w the victim and she wants you all to know that you all know nothing about what kind of people her and her family are or what happened.  And she has asked me to stop posting in their defense because people will think what they will. Their situation will be settled in court.  Public opinion means nothing to her. So i am going to respect her wishes. HAVE AT IT, SLAM THE VICTIMS AWAY its nice to see that people are so one way.


She sounds like she's smarter than you. You really aren't a very good advocate.


----------



## Tigerlily

danimissthing said:


> Just spoke w the victim and she wants you all to know that you all know nothing about what kind of people her and her family are or what happened.  And she has asked me to stop posting in their defense because people will think what they will. Their situation will be settled in court.  Public opinion means nothing to her. So i am going to respect her wishes. HAVE AT IT, SLAM THE VICTIMS AWAY its nice to see that people are so one way.



Should either of these cases go to a jury trial your posts as well as others may very well have a large impact on a jury pool. I personally have had jury duty twice in the last six years. It would be a shame to have to stand up and admit that I was prejudiced by second hand information I received on a local forum.

I must say that I am shocked that names, personal background and other info is floating around this thread. Even more so because at the end of the day something that never made a paper or website locally was laid out for each and everyone of us like Thanksgiving Dinner and truth be said it was in the most part due to you.

I was not there and as tacky as it is to say, I have no dog in this fight. I get that you are protecting people that are close to you. At the end of the day though you may be doing more harm then good. Take this time to support those that you care about and pleasenlet these posts cease. At the end of the day no matter what happens all parties involved still live on the same road or in the same place and may very well be neighbors for many years. It is a sad, ugly situation but please stop throwing gasoline on the fire.


----------



## letmetellyou

*found this on case search*

wonder if it's the same case.  it's a recent charge, thats for sure.

18K11000092


----------



## Natron0915

*An Explanation?*

Saw this today...

http://http://www.somdnews.com/stories/03182011/entecri161414_32319.shtml

Sounds like they both needed to take a step back and rethink their actions...


----------



## Natron0915

Sorry, bad link...let me try this again...

Two face charges for Feb. fight


----------



## Vallygirl1

Same story in the Enterprise.


----------

